# when can kids eat nuts?



## rumi (Mar 29, 2004)

do they need to have all their teeth? how do you know when they can handle nuts? at what age did you let your kids have them?


----------



## apri4 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think they can have peanut when they're 2 for allergy reason


----------



## rumi (Mar 29, 2004)

what about almonds and cashews? i am wondering when they can be trusted to chew them and not be in danger of choking on them


----------



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

I would probably give my almost 3 year old a whole almond - I haven't yet but I never really thought of giving her one. Not sure about peanuts or smaller nuts. I do give my 14 month old ground nuts or nut butter and waited till she was a year for that and she hasn't had peanuts yet.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

For allergy reasons, you usually start nuts (not peanuts) between 1 and 2 years - peanuts between 2 and 3. For young children, nuts should be ground or minced. Depending on your child, they can start whole nuts when they are chewing well - 2 1/2 to 3.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

You may want to check this thread


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

I just introduced walnuts to Dd (17 months) and she loves them. I make sure they are very very small before she is allowed to eat them! I'll wait until after two to introduce peanuts.


----------

